# Its been a while!



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

But Im still around. Between hotrodding my 2nd car, living the single life, traveling, shopping for condos and just life in general slots kinda went on the back burner for me. But for whatever reason, I knee-jerked right back in a while back. AND ive been on a bit of a US-1 kick too. BTW, thanks PRNDL for the box of sweet rigs, and the great deal! 

Just a little teaser of what Ive been working on: 













































And *shameless plug alert* the zombie rig, hotwheels conversions and cement mixer kit are on ebay right now!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

grunge,

Hey Dude glad to see you poking around HT with your Toxic Waste spill and all. Cool Beans!!

Yep busy is as buys does...trying to find some slot time myself.

Bob...gonna go check out the bids on these in a bit...zilla


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

cool to see the grunger back!!! yer tuning threads are always towards the top and very informative thanx for droppin in.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks guys. I have been lurking here and there, and I see that my entries on tuning the TycoPros and HPs are still getting traffic. Ive got plenty of cool stuff to share to the customizers/fabricators just gotta get some finishing touches ready.


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice work & appreciate your Tyco Tuning tips. Your Toxic Waste truck reminds me of one of my favorite Chevy Chase movies: Modern Problems. Will be watching for your new creations. ..RL


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

modern problems, huh? Ill have to look that one up...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Glad to see ya back Grunger!!! Some cool stuff ya go ther!!! RM


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice bunch of vehicles,especially the toxic terror truck.Nice work.
>Tom<


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

here's my workbench right now...plenty of interesting goodies going on, for sure:










A few custom Peterbilits: Toxic waste truck #2, custom painted dump truck, and stake truck conversion. Still has the tilting/dump bed feature.










This is Toxic Zombie hauler #2 This one is the one Im keeping for my own collection. I liked the primer grey and white drums just a bit better, although I kinda like the zombie from #1 a little better:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

A few plastic hotwheels bodies converted to slots. The Deora II and Fandango are duplicates of the ones Im selling, these are for my collection...upgraded the wheels to redlines on the deora and real riders on the fandango.









Here are the guts to the blue Scion xB which is the follow-up to my fwd minicooper:








I perfected the motor mounting system by epoxying in some lego pieces. Once I get my package of Vincent wheels Ill be able to wrap this one up.

A really simple custom using a mostly stock US-1 Pete cab, and converted a matchbox excavator trailer with a guide pin. Hitches right up, using a double sided AFX guide pin on the rear of the Pete:


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

Love that Toxic Dude!


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

the trucks are great:thumbsup: how are you mounting the chassis to the HW bodys?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

hey, cool! i recognize some of those project vehicles. can't wait to see how they turn out. and i remember Modern Problems... jeez, i was in middle school when i saw that...

--rick


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

ParkRNDL said:


> hey, cool! i recognize some of those project vehicles. can't wait to see how they turn out. and i remember Modern Problems... jeez, i was in middle school when i saw that...
> 
> --rick


Jeeper...We'll cancel the APB on ya. Welcome home.

When modern problems came out....I was having ...

Modern problems! 

Hahahahahahahahahaha! I LIKE IT! :freak:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

@ Bill--ha! Oh Im still around. I tend to switch hobbies back and forth a lot so Im sure Ill vanish again at some point only to return triumphantly.

@ Willys--A different trick for each one, really. Some of these just have chanels dremeled inside the bodies, some have fabbed up mounts made from pastruct, some have simply hot glue mounts. Mixed bag, it is.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

@ Bill--ha! Oh Im still around. I tend to switch hobbies back and forth a lot so Im sure Ill vanish again at some point only to return triumphantly.

@ Willys--A different trick for each one, really. Some of these just have chanels dremeled inside the bodies, some have fabbed up mounts made from pastruct, some have simply hot glue mounts. Mixed bag, it is.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

I just wrapped this guy up: Biohazard waste tanker truck...that container looks a little leaky! Its the same mix of neon green and glow paint used on the zombie/nuclear waste truck. Actually I did the toxic sludge details at the same time. Im still debating on if I should weather the paint a bit just to round out the look. This one will likely end up on EvilBay too. I got a good deal on these matchbox tankers pieces so I can put together near a half dozen of these!


----------

